# VinylBed Roadbed for sale in Classifieds



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the DRGW narrow gauge didn't have a whole lot of ballast I decided to sell the VinylBed road bed that I had purchased. I have two plus cases still in the box. You can check out their web page for more info about the product.  http://www.vinylbed.com/


It's pretty heavy stuff so shipping won't be cheap.


Jim - [email protected]


----------



## Biff (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,


That roadbed sounds good.  How many pieces per box?


Biff


----------



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I have about 70 feet plus extra material for switches but I'll check and post the exact amount when I get home from work.


----------



## jeepersinco (Jan 2, 2008)

Bif,


There are thirty six - 35 inch pieces plus extra material for underswitches.


Jim


----------

